# pkg search/pkg install finds nothing



## First_Law_of_Unix (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm also getting the same error as to op:

`pkg install FreeCAD`

```
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'FreeCAD' have been found in the repositories
```

Seems like FreeCAD is still in working order:





						FreshPorts -- cad/freecad: General purpose 3D CAD modeller
					

FreeCAD is a general purpose parametric 3D modeler.  FreeCAD is aimed directly at mechanical engineering and product design but also fits in a wider range of uses around engineering, such as architecture or other engineering specialties.  FreeCAD features tools similar to Catia, SolidWorks or...




					www.freshports.org
				




I also did:
`portsnap fetch`
`portsnap update`

and also:
`pkg update -f`

Still same issue and doesn't find anything:
`pkg search freecad`

Thanks.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm getting the same issue and can not install FreeCAD using `pkg install FreeCAD` and `pkg search FreeCAD` doesn't find it, followed the advice here too...


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Maybe infrastructure issue: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-system-outage.87235/#post-589250


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Maybe infrastructure issue: 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-system-outage.87235/#post-589250

No point in waking up anymore years-old threads.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

First_Law_of_Unix please stop posting to threads that are several years old.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Nov 29, 2022)

SirDice said:


> First_Law_of_Unix please stop posting to threads that are several years old.



Alright, I'll make a new thread, I felt like I was going to spam the forum asking the same question.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 29, 2022)

First_Law_of_Unix said:


> Seems like FreeCAD is still in working order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you are on 13.1 amd64 and 'latest' repository.

```
FreeBSD:13:amd64    | pkg-fallout    | 0.20.1_1
```

https://www.freshports.org/cad/freecad#packages .

I have a 'latest' local repository database from 2022-11-22:

```
% pkg search -r local FreeCAD
FreeCAD-0.20.1_4               General purpose 3D CAD modeller
```

The current remote 'latest' repository from 2022-11-26 returns empty. There is a build failure.



First_Law_of_Unix said:


> I also did:
> `portsnap fetch`
> `portsnap update`


The ports tree has no connection with pkg(8) operations, except pkg-updating(8)..


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank You, well that explains it.

I am using FreeBSD 13.1 using 'latest' repository.

I have compiled it from source tree, did got the job done, however couple of compile errors occurred and had to install view packages manually.


----------

